# Lola's Dad is for sale



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

my NEighbour has Lolas dad and now she is selling him because she cant afford to pay her rent  I feel so bad for him .. He has had such a horrid life.. her Ex used to beat him and I can bet you that noone will buy him because he bites... Poor Vincent..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That makes me sick to my stomach to read that! People who beat their pets should be done the same way they do them! I would bite too if someone beat me. The sad thing is he probably won't find a good home because of someone' else’s horrible negligence! Things like that boil my blood!

I'm so sorry sweet Vincent. I really hope you find a home that you truly deserve Angel.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wish I was a millionaire with enough time to take on more than my two.

It makes me nauseated just thinking about someone inflicting harm on a poor, defenseless animal. My first dog, a rescue german shepard, STILL wets himself when he's stressed because he can't control it from the abuse he got as a pup, he also has bad aggression problems


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah her Ex was a Mean SOB he did that to Tikki to ( Lolas Mom) thankfully I got her out of there and gave her a great home... But for some reason I cant Convince her to let me Have him to do his She is Determined to get 400 for him... I wish i had it


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

How can anybody beat a innocent animal? People are heartless! I feel so bad for this little guy makes me sad he has to leave her now he's already been through so much! If I ever had a boyfriend who hit my dogs he'd be out on his a$$ in a heartbeat because if he hits the dog you know he's gonna do that to you and your future children't NOT gonna happen! What a jerk! I wish this little doggie the best bless him


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That breaks my heart.  I hope he find the good home that he deserves.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

poor boy  i really hope she changes her mind and gives him to you , how cool do his claws look on his front paws  they are identical lol


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

hope you end up with him or that he gets a good home!  i cant stand people who hit dogs!!! grrr


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Aww...that just breaks my heart. He's going to be toughy since he bites. Poor little guy.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Aww Lola looks just like him! I understand she needs to get her rent paid, but 400?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Aww Lola looks just like him! I understand she needs to get her rent paid, but 400?


Thats what I was thinkin'.. especially for an adult dog anyway?? Lua was $250 as a PUP!


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Ooooh,He is sweet. Poor little guy.Is there someone on the forum near Him that would take in a new boy ? We understand chi 's and could work with the biting ?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I bring him over to my house all the time but he has fleas really bad right now so i dont want him over here. he has never bitten me before we get along good except her tries to fornicate with his daughter... He defiantly needs to be neutered.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Poor Lola's Daddy   
I noticed in his pics that on both his front legs, the first and last nails are black and the 2nd and 3rd are white :lol:


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Who's going to pay $400.00 for a adult intact male infested with fleas. Some people just drive me crazy, poor little guy. I hope he finds a home and I hope your neighbor never gets another dog.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Tanna said:


> Who's going to pay $400.00 for a adult intact male infested with fleas.


Probably some shady backyard breeder unfortunately =(


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Poor wee boy, he is so cute!
I would love to get my hands on the scum that beat him too!
Hopefully someone will be able to take him and give him the love he deserves. x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It worries me that he will go to someone that doesnt realize what they are in for him and then he will be abused again :-( I pray he finds a good home with someone that will understand and take the time to love him.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

How awful. I actually got tears in my eyes when I looked at his pictures. Especially the second one, Reese makes that same face with the ears back when he is giving us kisses. Thats really heartbreaking. Is it even possible for a grown man to _beat_ such a little dog?! Dogs are not a commodity to be sold off when youre short on cash. And how cruel to not treat his fleas, that could be remedied for under $20. Your neighbor makes me really mad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Can anyone here on the forum afford that?? That is just a [email protected]#$ shame. I'm so sorry about little Vincent's situation


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

You should report her, and then adopt him from the humane society after he has been seized.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> You should report her, and then adopt him from the humane society after he has been seized.


thats a good idea..
but also she says that she is leaving him with her mom when she moves out and her moms hates the dog sooooo i am going to keep my fingers crossed that she will eventully give in and just give him to me... They i can find him a great home to a great Chihuahua Loving person


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

This is just so sickening. I wish I lived closer, I would take him, but $400? Way too much to ask. I think I could help him, poor little guy.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> Probably some shady backyard breeder unfortunately =(


O no! He isnt neutered?!! That worries me that someone will indeed make her an offer to add him to their "breeding program" :sad7:


----------



## my2chis (Aug 17, 2010)

This post is so sad I cant believe anyone would be willing to sell a family member just to pay their rent. I really hope he gets a nice home.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> *It worries me that he will go to someone that doesnt realize what they are in for him and then he will be abused again :-( * I pray he finds a good home with someone that will understand and take the time to love him.


Or even worse, that he bites someone and is turned in to the pound, and they put him down because he's "aggressive"


----------

